

Hacker, Verizon duel over customer record claims - mtgx
http://zdnet.com/exclusive-hacker-nabs-3m-verizon-customer-records-7000009151/

======
sek
The number makes sense for FiOS customers:

[http://www.dallasnews.com/business/headlines/20101008-If-
Ver...](http://www.dallasnews.com/business/headlines/20101008-If-Verizon-s-
FiOS-service-isn-6196.ece)

------
maligree
So.. sorta like the cheeky seagull that nabs crisps?

